# Hi I'm New!!!



## Tonetigger (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi just thought i'd introduce myself i am new to this community although i am not new to depersonalization i have suffered with it on and off most of my life and it scares the hell out of me  , i am slowly recovering at the momment and doing quite well although at the momment i am trying to come off Lorazepam, this is probably my 6th attempt, u see everytime i try and come off it all my symptoms seem to come back but this time i am doing it very very slowly, it has only been 2 days and so far so good. Anyway dunno what else to say apart from hello!

Bye for now

Tone xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey there Tone, welcome to our humble abode : )


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome Tone.

BB


----------

